# Amtrak guest rewards credit card



## Ann Daly (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone know about this card offered from Chase bank? The info says that you will receive 12,000points plus a companion coupon after you use it once. The fine print discusses travel in the Northeast crridor. So my question is, is it only good for travel in the east? I can't seem to find out at the Amtrak site. Thanks for your help. ~Andy


----------



## Jim G. (May 27, 2011)

AGR is my go-to card. I charge everything possible on it. Last year my wife and I traveled from Illinois to the West and East coasts in a roomette on AGR points. We loved every minute and mile. We rode the Empire Builder, Coast Starlight, California Zephyr, Texas Eagle, and Capitol Limited plus some regional trains. AGR and the Chase Amtrak card is a wonderful combo.


----------



## RRrich (May 27, 2011)

The Chase/AGR used to be my number one card, but I recently got a Wyndham rewards card that pays 2 AGR points/dollar right into my AGR account.

I've had it less than a billing cycle so I shall just wait and see if it is as good as it sounds.


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2011)

The 12,000 point sign up bonus is just added to your AGR account. The reason they mentioned the Northeast Corridor (NEC) trips is for simplicity only. If you have 3,000 other AGR points, it could be used for a 1 zone one way roomette trip for 2! Or it could be used for 12 trips on a special route. Or ...






I use mine for (almost) everything - even (if I can) to buy a newspaper. (Remember those old fashioned things?






) But mine is mainly used to buy "luxuries" like food and gas and "necessary items" like Amtrak travel!



I usually earn 1,000 to 2,000 AGR points *EACH MONTH* - even if I don't get on a train!



Thus I get a free trip each year!


----------



## MisterToad (May 27, 2011)

RRrich said:


> I recently got a Wyndham rewards card that pays 2 AGR points/dollar right into my AGR account.


That's amazing! Do you have a link for the card? The only Wyndham Rewards cards that I can find give 2 Wyndham points per dollar. Those Wyndham points could then be transferred to Amtrak, but not on a 1:1 basis.


----------



## Big Iron (May 27, 2011)

Ann Daly said:


> Does anyone know about this card offered from Chase bank? The info says that you will receive 12,000points plus a companion coupon after you use it once. The fine print discusses travel in the Northeast crridor. So my question is, is it only good for travel in the east? I can't seem to find out at the Amtrak site. Thanks for your help. ~Andy


I signed up for the card in late April and the 12,000 points were added to the account at the first statement date.


----------



## RRrich (May 27, 2011)

@Mister Toad The link is My link I think it is a heck of a deal. I will post again about it if my points get credited to AGR properly at 2 per $


----------



## PRR 60 (May 27, 2011)

Ann Daly said:


> Does anyone know about this card offered from Chase bank? The info says that you will receive 12,000points *plus a companion coupon* after you use it once. The fine print discusses travel in the Northeast crridor. So my question is, is it only good for travel in the east? I can't seem to find out at the Amtrak site. Thanks for your help. ~Andy


I suspect the OP's question is around the companion coupon portion of the offer. This is a AGR MC sign-up feature I have not seen offered until now. I'm not sure if the companion offer is limited to the NEC or not.


----------



## me_little_me (May 27, 2011)

Big Iron said:


> Ann Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know about this card offered from Chase bank? The info says that you will receive 12,000points plus a companion coupon after you use it once. The fine print discusses travel in the Northeast crridor. So my question is, is it only good for travel in the east? I can't seem to find out at the Amtrak site. Thanks for your help. ~Andy
> ...


About when I got my card. I had already made my reservations and had charged them on another card. Called Amtrak and the agent changed it to the AGR card. Got my 12K points (plus all the bonuses for the trip). I had not used the companion ticket but took it with me. Good thing as we changed one segment so it was worth $148 when we ended up taking the Acela on one of the segments.


----------



## Tumbleweed (May 28, 2011)

Looking at this link (bottom of page 4) http://redemption.wy...&item_id=102580

it appears that Wyndham converts to AMTRAK at a 2.5:1 ratio......i.e. 8000 Wyndham points for 3200 AGR points, etc....


----------



## frugalist (May 28, 2011)

RRrich said:


> The Chase/AGR used to be my number one card, but I recently got a Wyndham rewards card that pays 2 AGR points/dollar right into my AGR account.
> 
> I've had it less than a billing cycle so I shall just wait and see if it is as good as it sounds.


Careful! According to the Earn section of the Wyndham Rewards site, on the Airline Miles & Rail Points page, you can choose to "Earn 2 rail miles for every $1(USD) you spend on qualifying room rates." Note that they specify that the 2 points/$1 is only on qualifying room rates, not on everything you charge to the card. https://www.wyndhamrewards.com/trec/consumer/earnAirlines.action?variant= -- Is there an option somewhere to have ALL of your charges credited to your AGR account?

This could be a good card, if it works as you hope it will. Especially with the 18K bonus points for signing up for the card with a $39 annual fee, or 12K bonus points for signing up for the fee-free card. But if you can only get AGR points on hotel stays, then it loses much of its appeal.

I see in the Redeem section of the Rewards site, under Other Travel > Airline Miles, the option to redeem Wyndham Rewards points for AGR points. But it's a terrible redemption rate of 2.5 Wyndham Rewards points per AGR point.

Let us know what posts to which account after your first statement. Thanks.


----------



## RRrich (May 28, 2011)

frugalist said:


> Let us know what posts to which account after your first statement. Thanks.


Right, points post I will know for sure and I'll share that info.


----------



## AlanB (May 28, 2011)

frugalist said:


> I see in the Redeem section of the Rewards site, under Other Travel > Airline Miles, the option to redeem Wyndham Rewards points for AGR points. But it's a terrible redemption rate of 2.5 Wyndham Rewards points per AGR point.


That's not a terrible redemtion rate, that's a very good rate; at least compared to taking AGR points directly.

First, if one takes hotel points they earn points on everything charged to the room, not just the room rate.

Second, you get 10 points for each dollar spent. That means to get to 8,000 points I need only spend $800; which then with a transfer nets me 3,200 AGR points.

If I take AGR points directly, at a rate of 2 points per dollar spent on the room only (no credit for incidentals), to get 3,200 AGR points I need to spend $1,600.

So by taking hotel points I'm spending half as much money by taking hotel points over sending my points for a stay directly to AGR. At least with the two options offered here, the terrible rate is taking your points directly.

Now points earned via the credit card for ordinary shopping are a different matter. There you are better off sending things over to AGR immediately as with only 2 points per dollar for hotel points you'd need to spend $4,000 before having 3,200 AGR points with a transfer later.

Personally I have to wonder just how long they're going to continue to pay such a good rate for airline/AGR points. Also keep in mind that unlike the AGR card, this card comes with a $39 annual fee.


----------



## the_traveler (May 28, 2011)

AlanB said:


> First, if one takes hotel points they earn points on everything charged to the room, not just the room rate.


Not quite true. In the past 2 weeks, I stayed at Best Western and Embassy Suites (Hillton). In both cases, I only earned hotel points on the room charge - not on other charges to the room! And last October I stayed at a Best Western. Same deal, the restaurant charged to the room did not earn points - only the room charge!


----------



## frugalist (May 28, 2011)

AlanB said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > I see in the Redeem section of the Rewards site, under Other Travel > Airline Miles, the option to redeem Wyndham Rewards points for AGR points. But it's a terrible redemption rate of 2.5 Wyndham Rewards points per AGR point.
> ...


Alan, to your second point, can you point to a page that shows 10 points per $1 spent? I assume you mean on hotel stays, right? All I've been able to find are the offers I describe below.

There are two flavors of this card being offered. One, with a $39 annual fee, offers 18K bonus points on your first purchase, gives 5 points per $1 spent on participating hotel stays and 2 points per $1 spent on everything else. The other, with no annual fee, offers 12K bonus points on your first purchase, gives 3 points per $1 spent on participating hotel stays and 2 points per $1 spent on everything else.

For every $100 you spend on a qualifying hotel stay, you can earn 500 or 300 AGR points (depending on which card you have), or 500 or 300 Wyndham Rewards points, which are worth (once you accumulate sufficient points for a redemption) 200 or 120 AGR points. Using an AGR MasterCard to charge this $100 would only give you 100 AGR points. So, if your objective is to accumulate AGR points, then when you are on a qualifying hotel stay, your choice is clear -- use the Wyndham card and select the option to earn AGR points instead of WR points.

Everyday spending only accumulates WR points (at a rate of 2 points per $1 spent). The only way to get AGR points from your everyday spending is to redeem your WR points for AGR points at a 2.5:1 ratio. If I put $15,000 of my everyday spending on this card, I would earn 30,000 WR points, which I can redeem for 12,000 AGR points. The same $15,000 put on my AGR card would earn 15,000 AGR points. So, again, if your objective is to accumulate AGR points, then using the AGR MasterCard results in more AGR points than using the Wyndham card for the same amount of everyday purchases.

If there's an option to credit everyday spending directly to AGR points, I haven't been able to find it.

Edit: Wow, did I get myself confused about the hotel stay points! When staying at a participating hotel, no matter how you pay, you can earn either 10 WR points per $1 spent on qualifying stays OR 2 AGR points per $1 spent on qualifying room rates. Sorry Alan, I only now saw the page that describes the option to earn 10 WR points per $1. For every $100 spent at a participating hotel, you can earn either 1000 WR points (worth 400 AGR points upon redemption) or 200 AGR points (directly).

As far as paying for the $100 hotel bill, if you pay with the Wyndham Rewards Visa, you will either earn 500 or 300 WR points (depending on which card you have), which are worth either 200 or 120 AGR points upon redemption. You do NOT have the option to earn AGR points DIRECTLY when paying with the WR Visa. If you pay with the AGR MasterCard, you will earn 100 AGR points.

Alan, you are absolutely right. You're better off taking the 10x points per $1 when staying at a participating hotel, and paying for the stay with your WR Visa instead of with your AGR MC. I'm sorry for ever doubting you.  I just got myself all turned around trying to analyze this card.


----------



## RRrich (May 28, 2011)

frugalist said:


> If there's an option to credit everyday spending directly to AGR points, I haven't been able to find it.


In fact when I signed up I was offered just that option, although it did not state the rate and like a big silly I ASSumed it was 1:1

Actually I am getting CO miles so that I will have enough to convert to AGR points.


----------



## frugalist (May 28, 2011)

RRrich said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > If there's an option to credit everyday spending directly to AGR points, I haven't been able to find it.
> ...


Actually, that's really not too bad of a way to minimize your orphaned CO miles. Say you have 2000 miles in your CO account. You need 3000 more to transfer 5000 to AGR. For 8000 WR points you can get 3200 CO miles. You'll get more than 8000 WR points as a sign-up bonus. Any points earned on top of that is gravy and can be redeemed right into your AGR account if you want.

Keep in mind that any remaining CO miles will be rolled into the UA MilagePlus program after this year. At this point it's just speculation whether or not United will allow transfers of MP points to AGR.


----------



## AlanB (May 28, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > First, if one takes hotel points they earn points on everything charged to the room, not just the room rate.
> ...


I can't speak to the Best Western, but unless you used some third party booking for the E-Suites then you most certainly should have received points for any meals in the restaurant charged to the room. I've always received points and in fact just did so for my recent stay at the E-Suites by Logan Airport on the weekend of the 14th of this month.

And in that case, I actually had prepaid the stay to get a lower rate via the Hilton site. But when my points posted they included not only the room rate pre-tax, but the restaurant charges including points for the tax & tip. And it has always been this way for all Hilton properties, except for Hampton Inn's and Homewood Suites. Those are also the two hotels that only pay 100 AGR points when on fixed points, unlike the rest of the family which pays 500 AGR points per stay.

So bottom line is that as long as you didn't book via an opaque service, like Priceline, you should check the folio online for your stay and make sure that you didn't get those points. If you didn't, then it's time for a phone call to HH.


----------



## MJL (May 31, 2011)

I applied and was approved for this AGR card which promises 32K points:

http://www.mychasecreditcards.com/amtrak/smt32/?CELL=6F7N

Upon activation, the Chase rep said I would receive 16K points 6-8 wks after first purchase, then receive 16K from AGR. I will let everyone know of my luck with this. When I log on the the AGR website, I only get a 12K offer, so even 16K is better than the 12.


----------



## amamba (Jun 1, 2011)

MJL said:


> I applied and was approved for this AGR card which promises 32K points:
> 
> http://www.mychasecreditcards.com/amtrak/smt32/?CELL=6F7N
> 
> Upon activation, the Chase rep said I would receive 16K points 6-8 wks after first purchase, then receive 16K from AGR. I will let everyone know of my luck with this. When I log on the the AGR website, I only get a 12K offer, so even 16K is better than the 12.


One word of caution: How did you find the 32K offer? Unless you received a specific invitation, you might end up with only the 12,000 bonus points. But please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 2, 2011)

MJL said:


> I applied and was approved for this AGR card which promises 32K points:


You lucky dog!!

I immediately went to wifey's AGR page - only offering 12K points, and as was pointed out, if they don't offer it to YOU, they won't give it to you


----------



## MJL (Jun 3, 2011)

RRrich said:


> MJL said:
> 
> 
> > I applied and was approved for this AGR card which promises 32K points:
> ...


:giggle: Yeah I know I'm in for a probable battle. I'm crossing my fingers for at least the 16K from Chase, since they promised that much on the phone. Maybe I'll also get the 6K "half" from AGR. We'll see what happens when my first cc statement closes. :huh:


----------



## amamba (Jun 3, 2011)

MJL said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > MJL said:
> ...


The problem is that sometimes AGR refuses to honor what chase sends over, because you weren't eligible for the promotion....keep us posted!


----------



## MJL (Jun 6, 2011)

Y'know with a little proactive communication they could certainly alleviate a lot of the confusion on this. For those pages that exist with the offer of XX points just call with promo number 1234 or whatever, they could just put a big fat "TARGETED OFFER ONLY" or "MUST HAVE RECEIVED SPECIAL INVITATION" on there. I think most people would understand that's how businesses work. But to put no mention of that on the offer web page, and have it available for anyway to look at -- just sloppy. :wacko:


----------



## AlanB (Jun 6, 2011)

MJL said:


> Y'know with a little proactive communication they could certainly alleviate a lot of the confusion on this. For those pages that exist with the offer of XX points just call with promo number 1234 or whatever, they could just put a big fat "TARGETED OFFER ONLY" or "MUST HAVE RECEIVED SPECIAL INVITATION" on there. I think most people would understand that's how businesses work. But to put no mention of that on the offer web page, and have it available for anyway to look at -- just sloppy. :wacko:


Actually Amtrak's emails are quite specific that it is a targeted offer.

The problem is people keep spreading the link around the net and unsuspecting people end up on the page. Yes, they probably should put something on that page, but then Chase Bank maintains the actually application pages and not AGR. Plus people shouldn't be sharing targeted offers either!


----------



## MJL (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I got the whole 32K points -- double WOOT! Automatically, no calling or begging needed. Guess my stars aligned this time!


----------



## amamba (Jun 14, 2011)

YAY! I am so happy for you. Enjoy the points and the train!


----------

